# Interview thread?



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey guys I found an interview of Anna Netrebko today, which got me thinking of Alma and wondering if he'd seen it, and then I thought wouldn't it be great if we had a thread to post interviews of our favorite singers in? So we could all see interviews we maybe didn't know about and discuss them with each other. What do you think? Is there a thread like this already?

I'll start off by posting that interview of Anna.




:tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot, CountessAdele!


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Thanks a lot, CountessAdele!


Thought you might like it.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Great idea CountessAdele


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Great idea CountessAdele


I've never seen an interview of him before, he's so charming. You know, for a guy covered in blood.:lol: And Renee "Come give me a hug." love it.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok I HAD to post this one!!






Three gorgeous divas in one interview!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

CountessAdele said:


> I've never seen an interview of him before, he's so charming. You know, for a guy covered in blood.:lol:


And just as charming not covered in blood


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

CountessAdele said:


> Three gorgeous divas in one interview!!


God how I wanted them to break into the _Rosenkavalier_ trio!


----------



## AnaMendoza (Jul 29, 2011)

Not an elegantly pictorial link, but this should take you to a page where WQXR interviews Peter Gelb, Anna Netrebko, Deborah Voight, the Leporello of the Met's Don Giovanni, and Angela Meade, the second Anna Bolena of this season. (I enjoyed hearing her sing Ah dolce guidami, late in the interview.)


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

AnaMendoza said:


> Not an elegantly pictorial link, but this should take you to a page where WQXR interviews Peter Gelb, Anna Netrebko, *Deborah Voight, the Leporello of the Met's Don Giovanni*, and Angela Meade, the second Anna Bolena of this season. (I enjoyed hearing her sing Ah dolce guidami, late in the interview.)


*Very* intriguing casting!


----------



## AnaMendoza (Jul 29, 2011)

amfortas said:


> *Very* intriguing casting!


Hey, directors will do ANYTHING to seem original! I couldn't remember his name, offhand. 

But, that reminds me--anyone who's interested, and I can't imagine who might be, will learn what sort of underwear Anna Netrebko wears....


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

AnaMendoza said:


> But, that reminds me--anyone who's interested, and I can't imagine who might be, will learn what sort of underwear Anna Netrebko wears....


He's been hoping to find out by other means.


----------



## AnaMendoza (Jul 29, 2011)

amfortas said:


> He's been hoping to find out by other means.


Oh, him? I thought he might already know. :devil:


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Another little interview conducted by Renee.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

My favorite tenor being interviewed in early September while in Stockholm for the Jussi Bjorling memorial concert (and it's in English, not Swedish!):


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

"There is no general recipe..." I like his thoughts on the timing and choosing of repertoire!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## MAnna (Sep 19, 2011)

He's not my favorite singer, but I got invited to a dinner in Mark Delavan's honor (thanks to a friend of Mark's wife's father) after his Wotan performance of Die Walkure in S.F. Interesting 2 yo interview about his "checkered" past; he also sings a Cole Porter tune at the end of the interview.

I was going to ask him what it was like to sing with Diana Damrau but thought better of it after first seeing this interview! He did say that one of the first things he does in joining a new gig is to identify the weak links in the cast. Fortunately, he said, there were none this time.


----------



## MAnna (Sep 19, 2011)

CountessAdele said:


> Ok I HAD to post this one!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I saw this show in person and again on Met Player but did not see this interview. My take-away from the show was it's good to be the Comte


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

MAnna said:


> Thanks for posting this. I saw this show in person and again on Met Player but did not see this interview. My take-away from the show was it's good to be the Comte











That it is!:tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

AnaMendoza said:


> Oh, him? I thought he might already know. :devil:


I wish...
She's out of my league...


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

New interview of Diana in Les Contes d'Hoffmann at the Bayerische Staatsoper. Its in German so I only caught every third word or so. It looks great though!


----------

